# Ready for his debut,...



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 24, 2011)

_A couple of weeks ago I saw this little guy on KS at one of our local shops, I was low on feeders and decided to go and check him out. Once there I didn't want or have to hold him I just knew,.. everything felt right. He had 2 other siblings with him but my eyes kept going back to him.

So I decided to go with the first tegu that started it all for me over 6yrs ago. As a homage to the past, present, new beginnings and the ones that passed on last summer (http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=1021) his name is also from the movie "The Fifth Element".

With out further ado I give you,... Little (for now) "Korben Dallas".















It was quite humid in there,.. my lens was fogging up.






















Most recent pics,.. you can see how much he has grown with in almost 10 days.










He's not sexed but I'm getting boy vibes here once again. If it turns out he's not a boy he already has another name._


----------



## james.w (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats, he looks awesome. How do you like the coco for substrate? 

Where did you pick him up from?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks,.. I always use Coco fiber,.. whether I feed inside the enclosure or not. It's easy to clean up and I don't have to worry about impactions,.. from substrate any way.

I picked him up here locally at Exotic Pets,.. here's the add.
http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=115&de=841311[/i]


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 24, 2011)

Great looking tegu,the 6 and 7th pic down are my favs. He looks like a golden tiger lol. Is he really that bright though? Can't wait to see him as an adult. Thanks for sharing, Good luck with him.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 24, 2011)

Way to take the plung again, sometimes its best to just go for it. Good luck with the new addition!


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2011)

Awe he is adorable....love his pattern...congrats! Btw is that a ground up mouse he is eating It just caught my eye


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice name! love that movie.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> Congrats, he looks awesome. How do you like the coco for substrate?
> 
> Where did you pick him up from?



_Thank you,.. I always use coco fiber whether I feed inside the enclosure or not especially for something his size. Call me paranoid but substrate impaction is one less thing I have to worry about. 

I got him from a local shop here called Exotic Pets,.. it's actually the same place I got my tegu Dino from. They have an add posted on KS that has his pic on it.
_


strangeevil said:


> Great looking tegu,the 6 and 7th pic down are my favs. He looks like a golden tiger lol. Is he really that bright though? Can't wait to see him as an adult. Thanks for sharing, Good luck with him.



_Thank you,... that is his color,.. there's only a couple of pics where I used the flash. But it makes him look whiter than he really is so I pretty much used what came from his basking light.

The top of his head reminds me of a Cheetah .
_


chelvis said:


> Way to take the plung again, sometimes its best to just go for it. Good luck with the new addition!



_Thank you,.. and I tried but I couldn't do it,.. I wasn't ready and it didn't feel right, but this time it did._



reptastic said:


> Awe he is adorable....love his pattern...congrats! Btw is that a ground up mouse he is eating It just caught my eye



_Thank you,.. it's a rat pup that one of my BPs didn't take so I cut it up and gave it to him with a little honey. That piece that he's working on in the pic is half of it's head._



thomasjg23 said:


> Nice name! love that movie.



_Thank you as well and so do I,.. I can't help but to watch some of it if not all of it when it comes on._


----------



## frost (Mar 25, 2011)

grats on the new addition.can u handle him at all yet?


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2011)

he looks great


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 25, 2011)

frost said:


> grats on the new addition.can u handle him at all yet?




_Being that I've only started hands on the pass 4 days he hasn't been that bad. We had a hands and gloves on biting session on the second day. But even then I didn't put him down until he stopped biting and opening his mouth all together. He definitely has the Colombian attitude to hold on and apply pressure every so often. No hands on today but there will be tomorrow.

But he doesn't run away when people approach and or walk by the enclosure any more.


Thanks KStar.
_


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 25, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> Thanks,.. I always use Coco fiber,.. whether I feed inside the enclosure or not. It's easy to clean up and I don't have to worry about impactions,.. from substrate any way.



I don't know that that's exactly the case...I used to think so, too. But after having two different tegus on coco fiber get impactions, I'm not to sure that it can't cause impaction. I agree that the risk is lowered, but I'm starting to think that it is POSSIBLE, at least, for a tegu to be impacted from coco-fiber. 

The reason I think it was the coco-fiber is that I had fed a pretty steady diet of ground turkey w/ cod liver (no rodents--which I kind of expect to cause impactions at times) and they still got impacted. If I hadn't caught them actually eating the substrate at times, I may not have this opinion.

It's still my go-to substrate, though.


----------



## frost (Mar 26, 2011)

ahh progress.=] well hopefully it doesent do the death rolls on u like mine did.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 26, 2011)

_You never know , could happen,.. there's still plenty of time for that. But for the most part he's pretty mellow._


----------



## hanniebann (Mar 26, 2011)

adorable! congratulations on the new addition! looks like he's eating tons!


----------



## frost (Mar 27, 2011)

haha yeah.im hoping that rumor that when they hit a certain age there personality does a 180 is untrue. mine did it but i wont give up on the entire species.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks mischevious!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 28, 2011)

hanniebann said:


> adorable! congratulations on the new addition! looks like he's eating tons!



_Thanks,..  he hasn't refused food yet._




frost said:


> haha yeah.im hoping that rumor that when they hit a certain age there personality does a 180 is untrue. mine did it but i wont give up on the entire species.



_Every species has it's bad apples,.. if that wasn't the case. I would have given up on ours decades ago. _



Draco D Tegu said:


> He looks mischevious!



_He has already made a run for it and made it to the other side of the living room.  It was one of the cutest things ever,.. he was on his hind legs the whole way like a Frilled Dragon. Now I see it in his eyes when I have one of the doors open. He climbs up onto the bamboo root, lays down and looks at me,... then the ground,.. back at me,.. then the ground. There was no other movement to distract him since I was the only one there and the dogs were outside. So,.. I know he's plotting Lol._


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 5, 2011)

Cute Baby!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 5, 2011)

_Thanks  he's coming around,... updated pics,.. you can see how much he has grown._


----------



## Kingwolf26 (May 6, 2011)

hes got the good looks of a velociraptorin the close up after eating the first mouse


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 6, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 6, 2011)

_Thank you,..
I like how his head and neck are high yellow, mid section is darker (more black than yellow). At his hips and down his tail it goes back to high yellow then black and white stripes. One of the stripes doesn't connect so its an arrow on each side. The ones (arrows or triangles) on his mouth remind me of teeth. _


----------



## Rhetoric (May 7, 2011)

Hes got some cool coloring/pattern. I wish you the best of luck with this guy! May he be around for many years! Awesome name BTW!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 7, 2011)

_Thanks and ... Ditto,.. my thoughts exactly. Now it's just The Waiting Game to find out if he's really a boy or a girl. _


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 16, 2011)

Wow, those are really good pictures! I have a hard time getting good pics of mine. He is sooooo cute, I just love it when they're babies!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2011)

_Thanks Gandolf,.. since then he flipped the script on me and has been sleeping more often than not.  I love it when they're babies too but I miss having bigger ones also._


----------



## Gandolf38 (May 18, 2011)

I know, there are benefits to both!!


----------

